
Startups in Japan (Tokyo)? - Klonoar
I'm in Tokyo until the 15th, and I've been looking around trying to see if there are any interesting startups here. I've managed to find one or two really small stealth ones (and it's entirely possible that I'm an idiot and just missing these companies completely).<p>Figured I'd ask and see if anyone here knows what's in Tokyo. Not necessarily expecting it to be the same count as the US, mind you.
======
notintokyo
You're in luck. There's a tech event happening tomorrow:
<http://tokyobiggesttechpartyever.com/2010/>

~~~
Klonoar
Oh nice! My Japanese is pretty weak, but I'm definitely interested (nothing
ventured nothing gained, right?).

If any HN alumni are going, wanna meet up?

~~~
pwim
My company makes Doorkeeper (<http://doorkeeper.jp/>), which is being used by
the event. I'll probably be helping out at the front, at least towards the
beginning. This event is more international in focus, so it will be made up of
mostly non-Japanese and Japanese who can speak English.

~~~
clatko
The page says registration is closed, but I'm welcome at the door. Does this
mean I'll be able to get in?

~~~
mreinsch
Yes, you'll be able to get in. But it'll be ¥3,000 and you'll get two drink
tickets instead of the buffet ticket. Check the event description on
<http://tbtpe.doorkeeper.jp/> for all the details. Anyway, hope to see you
there. I'll be helping out at the door as well...

------
neuromancer2600
Tonchidot is in Tokyo: <http://www.tonchidot.com/en/contact/> Also Mobile
Monday is going to be on tomorrow: <http://www.mobilemonday.jp/> And maybe it
would be a good idea to subscribe to the Tokyo list of StartupDigest:
<http://startupdigest.com/>

------
pwim
Jason and Paul from Make Leaps (<http://www.makeleaps.com/>) have been
organizing the previous HN meetups, so you could try and get in touch with
them.

------
mreinsch
Asiajin (<http://asiajin.com/>) is covering Japanese startups (among other
stuff)

------
adko
My partner and I have been based in Chicago, and we've recently started
activity in Japan. I'm bilingual so if anyone needs help mingling I'd be happy
to be part of the conversation.

And if anyone is interested in meeting up somewhere, I'm interested in doing
that.

~~~
Klonoar
I'd be down to meet up before the 15th, if you're game.

ryan@venodesigns.net

------
clatko
I think I'm going to be at the biggest tech party ever.. the plancast page is
at <http://plancast.com/p/2v19>

------
geuis
Look up patio11 here on HN. He runs bingocardcreator in Tokyo.

~~~
patio11
I live in Ogaki, which is in the general vicinity of Nagoya. You'd need about
three hours to get from Tokyo to me, most of it on the bullet train. But if
anyone ever is in the vicinity of Nagoya or Ogaki, I'd be happy to have coffee
or something.

[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Tok...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Tokyo,+Japan&daddr=Ogaki,+Gifu+Prefecture,+Japan&hl=en&geocode=&mra=ls&sll=35.689488,139.691706&sspn=0.753989,1.674042&g=Tokyo,+Japan&ie=UTF8&ll=36.075742,139.647217&spn=6.001308,13.392334&z=7&start=0)

~~~
adko
I'm going back to Kobe on Tuesday and briefly stopping by at Nagoya, if you
have some free time I would love to meet you over coffee.

My email is adeel.ko.ansari@gmail.com

------
wahnfrieden
smart.fm / Cerego is in Tokyo: <http://blog.smart.fm/en/about/>

